# Fluval Edge 6g (taking off the top)



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone remove the top off their Fluval Edge 6? How is it holding up, any pictures? I've seen a lot of people doing this, but I am curious on the long term effect since I believe the top may reinforce the tank slightly.

Working through that small hole is driving me buts, I am breaking stems left and right -- not to mention the floaters.


----------



## MKNguyenV2 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm also interested in the long term effects. Thanks OP for starting this up! *subscribed*


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The tank is fine without the top. I took mine off a while back and left it with water for over a week when I cleaned it and no issues. The easiest and fastest way is with safety razor blades are they are super thin and sharp.

I used these since I have a ton for my razor.
Amazon.com: Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades, 100 Count: Beauty

Get 2 pliers, stick the razor blade in the seam and run it across the tank. It took me 1 min to de-lid the tank and then spent about 10 taking off the excess silicone.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you keep the original filter? Are you hanging it on the glass now?


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Mines been topless for close to a year now, no problems at all


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

woo take it off!!.... But seriously, it actually looks pretty good that way.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

It was so worth it, makes cleaning so much easier and I was able to add a second AC20. My puffers love it.


----------



## Duymai (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had mine off for some time now and it's perfectly fine. Here's my post with some helpful feedback from another member advising to use fishing line or floss.

DIY-Topless-Fluval-Edge
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=346866


Here are my shots of my tank.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried using a razor blade first and it was a pain! I grabbed some fishing line and that made it so easy!


----------



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

What light do yall suggest for this? I took the top off of mine and had to ditch my previous DIY setup. 

Would like to do some low light with moss and crypts if possible. May or may not do some DIY C02 (the jello method - much more stable).


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I took the top off. I will post a video on how I did it on the main forum later today. Here it is. And I found some shrimp in ny filter also






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres mine 2 years without a top
Custom built leds, ehiem 2211?
Ecotech m10, excel dosers, dry ferts ei


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff. What kind of filter do you use on your tank. Is the left side the through the glass powerhead for 300 dollars?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

concepts88 said:


> Jeff. What kind of filter do you use on your tank. Is the left side the through the glass powerhead for 300 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not Jeff, but I think he uses a Eheim 2211.

And yea, that MP10 is $235 on Marinedepot.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a video on how I took the top off and how to do it


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

xiaoxiy said:


> I'm not Jeff, but I think he uses a Eheim 2211.
> 
> And yea, that MP10 is $235 on Marinedepot.


Yes and yes. I had 3 at one time from a reef tank I had running.


----------



## Edseckinger (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing tank Jeff!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

took the top off my wife's Edge, took 10 minutes. Need to find a decent light now


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

hisxlency said:


> took the top off my wife's Edge, took 10 minutes. Need to find a decent light now


I'm in the same boat.  I was looking at the EcoPico arms, but too bad they don't sell the arm with anything but a 12000k light.


----------

